# Remote tiller shifting?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

So like many of you I will be using a tiller soon to operate my micro. I'm running a yamaha so it doesn't have the shift in the tiller. That being said has anyone found a GOOD solution to remotely shifting an outboard when running with a tiller?
It won't be a big deal right now, but if I put the platform on that I'm thinking of it may become a pain. Thanks.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm guess I have my answer, lol. I'm not sure what to do since the shifter is foward mounted on my F20. If I still had my old evinrude this would be easy to rig up since it was side mounted.


----------



## Batt34786 (Apr 7, 2011)

Sounds like yoga and stretching are the best solution.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Firecat: i will say that is probably the most annoying attribute about a tiller(excluding mercurys tiller shift). It a real pita when docking or loading the boat on the trailer.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Very easy to install a binnacle shifter.
Cable isn't that expensive, Yamaha cable adapter isn't expensive either.
All you'd be doing is removing the lever/cable and feeding the remote cable in
to attach to the shift bracket under the cowling.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm, I may have to play a bit with it once it is on the boat. If I ever find a solution I'll be sure to post it up. 

Cut I agree which is why I'm looking for options.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Brett,

Is this what you are talking about?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-YAMAHA-704-STANDARD-SINGLE-BINNACLE-SHIFTER-/370536780993?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item5645b694c1

I wonder if the PT-35 PT&T can be connected to it?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

That's a binnacle, and yes the rocker switch can contol the pt&t.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Geeze, For that much money I might as well convert it all the way. There has to be a simpler solution.


----------



## castawaycustoms (Jan 27, 2008)

I used a push pull shifter on my skiff with a 40 Merc tiller so I can shift on the grab bar. I will post picture in the next week or so once it is finished up.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Geeze, For that much money I might as well convert it all the way. There has to be a simpler solution.


Is their an advantage to full conversion? Are there issues with the binnacle? The unit may be available for less. The flea bay listing came up on a Google search.

http://www.boats.net/parts/detail/yamaha/outboard/Y-704-48205-B0-00.html


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Theres some serious markup on that binnacle. I guess just cuz its on ebay doesnt make it cheap


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

Cut,

There are few cheap marine, especially OEM, parts/items.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I know, my dealer cost on that binnacle is $150


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> Theres some serious markup on that binnacle. I guess just cuz its on ebay doesnt make it cheap


Cut,

This unit is made from DGJP, darn good Japanese plastic. ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Been looking through many threads on the net, not one good solution. I may have to engineer something out of aluminum and SS. Before I go tearing into the motor I'll see how bad it will be, and if the 20hp is enough performance for this rig, if not I'll just wait till tax return time and maybe go another direction.


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Firecat,
Does this engine have the typical side FNR shift mechanism of the older style?
If so, I created a shifting mechanism, that worked in conjunction with a Carbon Marine extension. Let me know, and I wil post a picture. Don't have the engine any longer but kept the shifter in the event the next engine would need it.

Regards,
KMB


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

No, that's the problem, if it had the side shifter like my old evinrude I could easily do as I want in about an hour. The Yamaha has a new style front mounted shifter. Post a picture of your rig anyway, I'm sure many of us would love to see it.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

firecat,
I have been watching this thread as I would like to have remote tiller shifting on my Gladesmen. I have a 15 hp yami with center mounted shifter. There was a thread on an all white boat (maybe bragging section ?)that had a hatsu with a shifter extension. Maybe that could work for you.My problem with the extension is my rear hatch would hit it when opening. There are 5' and 6'shifter cables available for around $30. I'm thinking adapt to the engine and make a small shifter on the side of the poling platform. For less than $30 it might be worth it to try.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

> Post a picture of your rig anyway, I'm sure many of us would love to see it.


I second that.

Steve


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Here it is.


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

The shifter allows the throttle to rotate, and slides FNR.
The connection, was made to be spring loaded and engage and rotate 90 degrees and lock to the traditional side shifting arm.
This could easily be adapted to the Yamaha FNR shifter. In fact, studying the posted drawing, you could fabricate a new arm and replace the existing and not have to cut or damage the Yamaha arm.
Good Luck.
KMB


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Let's see the Chinese steal that AMERICAN engineering!

Way to think outside.


----------

